

The expendables? World's 100 most endangered species listed - lx
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2012/sep/11/100-most-endangered-species-listed

======
cup
>The list, published on Tuesday at the World Conservation Congress in South
Korea, the quadrennial meeting of the International Union for Conservation of
Nature (IUCN), was compiled by 8,000 scientists, and is the first of its kind.

What I hate most about news articles is when they fail to link to the actual
source they're discussing.

